# Go To "Chipper" here for all your firearms needs,he has the best deals



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He says my deals are not that good. Well I won't post any more deals,just go through him since he's making money at it.

I ASSume he is a FFL ::clapping::

Taking My Ball And Going Home With IT.
Good Luck


----------

